# 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht



## cyberghost74 (25. September 2015)

*12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Hi,
welchen könnt ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

SilentWings2 . Da müssten ja auch bald die neuen SilentWings3 kommen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Wenn es nur um die Lautstärke geht, dann ein paar Wingboost 2. Die sind günstig und leise.
Ansonsten vielleicht ein paar Venturi HF-12, NF-S12/F12 oder eLoop. Je nachdem, was du vor hast; reine Gehäusebelüftung oder auch für Kühlkörper?


----------



## cyberghost74 (25. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

nur für Gehäuse


----------



## cyberghost74 (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

mal ne Frage: Ich habe hier einen Lüfter mit 3 poligen Stecker, also drei Löcher, kann ich den trotzdem auf einen 4 poligen Mainboard Anschluß mit 4 Pins stecken ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Normalerweise ja.
Solltest vorher aber checken, ob das Board auch einen richtigen DC-Modus für die Steuerung von 3-Pin Lüftern bereitstellt. Sollte sich irgendwo im UEFI umstellen lassen.


----------



## cyberghost74 (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

wo kann ich das nachsehen ?
das Board heisst: ASUS A68HM-PLUS
https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/A68HMK/


----------



## cyberghost74 (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

im BIOS kann ich nur die QFAN Steuerung ein oder abschalten, also soll ich die dann abschalten, weil ja der 3pin Lüfter nicht regelbar ist ? Oder meinst du noch was anderes ?


----------



## VoodaGod (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Ich habe mir letztens 6x Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro zugelegt, bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Habe aber allerdings keinen Vergleich zu anderen Silent Lüftern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> im BIOS kann ich nur die QFAN Steuerung ein oder abschalten, also soll ich die dann abschalten, weil ja der 3pin Lüfter nicht regelbar ist ? Oder meinst du noch was anderes ?


Ein 3 pol. Anschluss ist auch regelbar bzw bietet ein Tachosignal. Die unterscheiden sich durch die Steuerungsart, bei 3 pol. wird es über die Spannung geregelt und bei PWM sind es Stromunterbrechungen. Schaue mal im Bios nach PWM und Voltage Control


----------



## Darmdorf (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Versuch es mal mit dem Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14. Ein leichter 140er-Slim-Fan (nur 15 mm dick) mit 120er-Bohrungen und PWM-Steuerung. Es ist extrem leise, aber sehr förderstark. Leider ohne LEDs.
Die "Innere Werte" sind beeindruckend:
Lautstärke: 9 - 18 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 500 - 1.000 U/min
Airflow: 165 m³/h

Damit kann die Konkurrenz nicht mithalten.
https://www.caseking.de/prolimatech-...-lupt-012.html

Bald gibt es eine Version mit nachrüstbarem Zusatzrahmen für höheren statischen Druck. https://www.caseking.de/prolimatech-...-lubu-003.html

Ich habe 3 Stück in Betrieb und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es gab nichts verfügbar der so leise und zugleich so leistungsstark war. Ein Vergleich lohnt sich.


----------



## Marv-89 (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Kommt natürlich auf dein Budget an , aber hier ist ne bunte Mischung aus teuer und preiswert , sind aber alles gute Lüfter 
Würde die Pure Wings 2 oder die tb silence nehmen , wenn P/L eine rolle spielt 



be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Snow White Plus (84000000109) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


http://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-f12-pwm-a698532.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## cryzen (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-fan-b12-2-120mm-luno-053.html

Ich kann die Eloops empfehlen, habe davon 8 stück verbaut ( zwecks Wakü und alle laufen im idle um die 350 U/Min bei last dann um die 750U/Min


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Ganz ehrlich?
Finde die Ultra Sleek extrem bescheiden. Hatte mal das 120mm Modell hier, ging aber direkt wieder zurück. Das Lager hat unentwegt gerattert und geschliffen, egal bei welcher Spannung.
Der Luftdruchsatz war für einen Slim in Ordnung, aber die Lautstärke für den hohen Preis absolut katastrophal. Bevor ich mir dann noch den s.g. "StaticBooster" draufschnalle, kann ich mir auch gleich einen Lüfter mit regulärer Rahmentiefe und annehmbarem Luftdruck zulegen.
Fest steht jedenfalls, dass die vom Hersteller angegebenen Werte (mal wieder) vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen sind!

Wenn ich in der Überschrift schon "Silent" lese, dann fallen für mich die be quiet PWM, die Pure Wings, die Scythe, die Enermax und eigentlich auch die eLoop (da Gehäuselüfter -> Sogprobleme) weg.
Da würde ich lieber etwas langfristig Hochwertigeres mit besserem Frame, Lager und ausreichender Enkopplung nehmen.
Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 (FD-FAN-VENT-HF12-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder auch EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Snow White Plus (84000000109) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, wenn es günstiger sein soll.

Die Venturi sind meines Erachtens die Besten.
Gibts bei Compuland sogar für knapp 12 Euro das Stück!


----------



## FlyingPC (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Finde die Ultra Sleek extrem bescheiden. Hatte mal das 120mm Modell hier, ging aber direkt wieder zurück. Das Lager hat unentwegt gerattert und geschliffen, egal bei welcher Spannung.
> Der Luftdruchsatz war für einen Slim in Ordnung, aber die Lautstärke für den hohen Preis absolut katastrophal. Bevor ich mir dann noch den s.g. "StaticBooster" draufschnalle, kann ich mir auch gleich einen Lüfter mit regulärer Rahmentiefe und annehmbarem Luftdruck zulegen.
> Fest steht jedenfalls, dass die vom Hersteller angegebenen Werte (mal wieder) vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen sind!
> ...



Die Pure Wings 2 sind aber leiser.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

In Abhängigkeit der Drehzahl vielleicht, aber nicht bei der Leistung


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Was ist denn dein Budget?


----------



## datavizzard (27. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Ich hab 3 von diesen hier in einem Gehäuse und die sind wunderbar leise selbst wenn etwas mehr Leistung gebraucht wird Noiseblocker NB eLoop 120mm


----------



## cyberghost74 (28. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Budget?



10-20 €, mehr wollte ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Die erwähnten Enermax sind ganz brauchbar oder auch die Nanoxia


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> 10-20 €, mehr wollte ich nicht ausgeben.



Ich habe sowohl die Shadow Wings als auch die Eloops hier. Subjektiv sind die Eloops lauter, pusten aber auch mehr Luft. Etwas runtergeregelt sind beide unhörbar.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. September 2015)

*AW: 12 cm Silent Lüfter gesucht*

Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, was man als "Silent" bezeichnen würde.
Da hat jeder eine andere Empfindlichkeit und Gewöhnung.
Wenn man an der Gehäusebelüftung arbeiten möchte, um den Rechner leiser zu machen, sollte man natürlich auch die anderen Komponenten (CPU-Kühler, Grafikkarte, Festplatte, Netzteil) nicht vergessen.
Im Grunde genommen ist es auch sinnlos, in teure Premium-Lüfter zu investieren, wenn der Rest des Systems aus Krachmachern besteht.

Die Pure Wings 2 sind in meinen Augen ein guter Sweetspot, eine günstige und leise Belüftung auf die Beine zu stellen.
Ebenso wären auch die Wingboost 2 eine gute Wahl, wenn man zum Beispiel lieber auf PWM setzt oder keine freien 3-Pin Anschlüsse mehr hat.

Eins haben die beiden aber gemein: ihre _relativ_ geringe Performance. 
Wenn einem die Temperaturen besonders wichtig sind, dann würde ich lieber etwas Richtung Venturi HF-12 oder NF-S12 empfehlen.
Die sind auch nicht zwingend lauter, sondern befördern einfach nur mehr Luft[...].
Des Weiteren kommen die Pure Wings auch ohne Entkopplung. Die EKL haben immerhin ein paar Rubber-Mounts dabei.

Die eLoop sind dann noch mal etwas spezieller.
Haben zwar eine hohe Effizienz und vor allem einen guten Luftdruck, sind aufgrund ihrer Probleme im saugenden Betrieb aber nicht für jeden Einsatz zu empfehlen.
Sobald deren Einstromfeld unmittelbar gestört wird (z.B. durch ein Gitter) erzeugen die Lüfter leider ein auffälliges Brummen. Beseitigen lässt sich das zwar mit etwas Sicherheitsabstand von ein bis zwei cm, rein für sich empfehle ich die eLoop aber eher für den pustenden Betrieb (zum Beispiel auf Kühlern oder Radiatoren).

Aktuell sehe ich die Venturi eigentlich als gesündeste Empfehlung, wenn man nicht gleich 20 Euro pro Lüfter ausgeben und dennoch ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket bekommen möchte.
Zu letzterem zähle ich übrigens einen hohen Luftdurchsatz, einen sehr leisen Betrieb (wie immer abhängig von der gewählten Drehzahl), eine super Entkopplung und Montagemöglichkeit als auch eine sehr hohe Verarbeitungsqualität.
Wie gesagt gibt es die HF-12 zur Zeit für knapp 12 Euro auf Compuland. Von der reinen P/L her in meinen Augen absolut alternativlos.


----------

